# Speech class help



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Im doing a speech in speech class about 3 of the international players on the Cavaliers. Sasha Pavlovic, Anderson Varajao, and Marty V. If anyone can give me a hand with some background information or biographies on these guys; I would appreciated mucho. 

And it would be much appreciated if someone can find some stats of the percentage of international players are in the league or teams. Thanks :banana:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Check out the link in the online locker room thread (stickied on top): lot's of info in there player threads


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Here's a bio on Varejao : http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/bbs/printthread.php?t=2058


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pavlovic article that is gone from the web. 4/4/04



> *
> Learning never ends for Pavlovic*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Does anyone know where to find stats about the rate of international players in the nba. or what team has the most international players


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/players/international_player_directory.html
You used to be able to sort by team but I don't know where that option went.


----------

